# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Scope comparison

## BRADS

@Nibblet this will make you smile :Have A Nice Day: 
Tactical Scopes: Field Test Results Summary & Overall Scores | PrecisionRifleBlog.com

----------


## veitnamcam

Interesting the March was last and beaten by a couple of bushnells

----------


## ebf

hahaha Brads, I suspect that might even give him a slight stiffy  :Thumbsup: 

jeez, talk about some high-end glass !

----------


## Nibblet

> @Nibblet this will make you smile
> Tactical Scopes: Field Test Results Summary & Overall Scores | PrecisionRifleBlog.com


You were right, I was grinning ear to ear, add to the fact I didn't even pay that price in real money, (NZD)  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

Made for much nicer reading than the Advisory Circulars I was trolling through. Was getting a bit suicidal there, thanks for bringing me back to the living

----------


## BRADS

> You were right, I was grinning ear to ear, add to the fact I didn't even pay that price in real money, (NZD)


Photos of mrs Nibblet in the shower is as good as money for me mate :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You were right, I was grinning ear to ear, add to the fact I didn't even pay that price in real money, (NZD)


You got a S & B pm2 ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Well!!!!!????

----------


## Nibblet

> Well!!!!!????


Well whhhaaat?

----------


## veitnamcam

What did you get?

----------


## BRADS

> What did you get?


He got the $7000 one bro :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Well whhhaaat?


We'll did you?

----------


## Nibblet

> He got the $7000 one bro


 :Sick:  That 40mm looks like a truck axle

----------


## veitnamcam

I take it he didn't pay 7k then.

----------


## BRADS

> I take it he didn't pay 7k then.


I have 7000 pics of mrs Nibblet would like a look see?

----------


## Nibblet

> I have 7000 pics of mrs Nibblet would like a look see?


You the phone hacker?!

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea post em up  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

I had my first peep through a Nightforce  a few days ago. Not sure which model, but it had a 50mm optical lens.
This was the first time I had looked through a high end scope, and have to admit that until that moment, I had wondered how the cost was justified. 
It took about 5 seconds for me to understand.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

Nightfarce  :ORLY:

----------


## BRADS

> I had my first peep through a Nightforce  a few days ago. Not sure which model, but it had a 50mm optical lens.
> This was the first time I had looked through a high end scope, and have to admit that until that moment, I had wondered how the cost was justified. 
> It took about 5 seconds for me to understand.


Eww a 50mm one you should look through a good one :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

It may not have been top of the line, but compared to anything I had seen before it was amazing.  
An English visitor was surprised to see scopes with smaller objectives being used for hunting here. He reckoned 50 was the minimum up his way, and 56 was commonplace.

----------


## Shamus

> It may not have been top of the line, but compared to anything I had seen before it was amazing.  
> An English visitor was surprised to see scopes with smaller objectives being used for hunting here. He reckoned 50 was the minimum up his way, and 56 was commonplace.


Different hunting though ...

----------


## 10-Ring

They don't have hills like we do.

----------


## Philipo

Good little report, thanks for posting it up Brads, nice to see the old NF nsx still holding it's own against some flash & expensive competition  :Cool:

----------


## Pengy

> They don't have hills like we do.


Erm, I think they do. Not as many trees on them, but some pretty big country all the same

----------


## Cartman

See that bushy beat out a niteforce and an s&b and was less than half the price....

----------


## 10-Ring

> Erm, I think they do. Not as many trees on them, but some pretty big country all the same


Lived there for two years. Saw nothing remotely comparable in height to the Southern Alps or even the Ruahines. Swizterland, yes. UK, no.

----------


## GravelBen

> Lived there for two years. Saw nothing remotely comparable in height to the Southern Alps or even the Ruahines. Swizterland, yes. UK, no.


The highest mountain in the UK is Ben Nevis at 1344m, a mere 2400-odd lower than Mt Cook.

----------


## BRADS

> See that bushy beat out a niteforce and an s&b and was less than half the price....


Bro that's not a standard trophy series for $300

----------


## Cartman

Never said It was, but thanks for assuming im stupid. It was still one of the cheaper scopes at 1900$ and beat scopes 3x its price.

----------


## BRADS

> Never said It was, but thanks for assuming im stupid. It was still one of the cheaper scopes at 1900$ and beat scopes 3x its price.


Settle down I was taking the piss :Have A Nice Day:  it's still a bushnell and shouldn't be put near a firearm

----------


## Cartman

They dont rate the marches very well at all, one of those has been on my wish list for sometime, might have to upgrade my dreams

----------


## BRADS

> They dont rate the marches very well at all, one of those has been on my wish list for sometime, might have to upgrade my dreams


Same thoughts :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cartman

anyone actually had hands on one of those bushy horus 3.5-21x scopes? 34mm tube ect (shut up brads)

----------


## Shamus

> Erm, I think they do. Not as many trees on them, but some pretty big country all the same


Really?

----------


## camo wsm

> Same thoughts


Premier light tac is my favourite scope so far  :Cool:

----------


## Pengy

> Lived there for two years. Saw nothing remotely comparable in height to the Southern Alps or even the Ruahines. Swizterland, yes. UK, no.


I lived there for 42 years and never saw them either.
Scottish highlands has some pretty narly hills hills though.

----------


## stug

> anyone actually had hands on one of those bushy horus 3.5-21x scopes? 34mm tube ect (shut up brads)


NZHunter did a review on one a while back. Came out quite well, they were shooting out to 1 mile with it.

----------


## Pengy

> Really?

----------


## Cartman

Just seen the sightron stac 1.5-17 and the niteforce shv 5-20 goin for good money at deds.

----------


## Shamus

> Attachment 29376


Looks like a road right through the middle of there - and anyway the UK hunters aren't going to be strolling far from their range rovers and picnic hampers  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

I guess when you put 65 million people in a country the same size as NZ, you are going to need lots of roads  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 10-Ring

> The highest mountain in the UK is Ben Nevis at 1344m, a mere 2400-odd lower than Mt Cook.


That's true but I've never heard of anyone hunting on Ben Nevis.

----------


## Scouser

> That's true but I've never heard of anyone hunting on Ben Nevis.


Climbed it twice, never saw any animals on it at all, not even a rabbit!!!!!!

----------


## Nesika

> Premier light tac is my favourite scope so far


That's pretty high praise coming from a man who buys and trades a lot of quality firearms! I might have to check them out!

----------


## camo wsm

> That's pretty high praise coming from a man who buys and trades a lot of quality firearms! I might have to check them out!


You won't be disappointed mate I'd like the bigger one as well
The 5-25x56 just need to find one

----------


## Vikingm

> You won't be disappointed mate I'd like the bigger one as well
> The 5-25x56 just need to find one


Main problem is they have been discontinued and the company sold...

Found some premier scopes in stock here Rifle & Spotting Scopes ? Trigon & Premier Optics Scopes | LGA Supplies near the bottom of the page.

----------


## kiwijames

Premier were acquired by Tangent Theta. I also agree with @camo wsm, I love my Light Tac. 
Tangent Theta are still making them with a few tweaks and I understand they are still awesome (the new turrets look a bit ugly though). 
I have dealt personally with Paul Lange from Premier and I could not imagine a nicer guy too.

----------


## BRADS

> You won't be disappointed mate I'd like the bigger one as well
> The 5-25x56 just need to find one


The big one is TWO big IMO 
I no where one is for sale :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## camo wsm

> The big one is TWO big IMO 
> I no where one is for sale


 @BRADS It's the dreaded moa version isn't it?  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

There's still dinosaurs amongst us Cam  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Danny

> You won't be disappointed mate I'd like the bigger one as well
> The 5-25x56 just need to find one


Did you import or who sells?
Do they do a hunting type of scope? I want something to 12x prefer a 30mm tube...
It is probably the only scope I haven't yet googled.

----------


## camo wsm

> Did you import or who sells?
> Do they do a hunting type of scope? I want something to 12x prefer a 30mm tube...
> It is probably the only scope I haven't yet googled.


You'd have to import I'm picking unless someone on here
Has one they might part with, I think  @kiwijames might know where to 
Find one?

----------


## Danny

Thanks man.

----------


## kiwijames

> You'd have to import I'm picking unless someone on here
> Has one they might part with, I think  @kiwijames might know where to 
> Find one?


Euro Optics still lists Premier Recticles as a brand but nothing shows.
Even the light tac has a 15X max and would not be my first choise as a versatile scope. The Tangent Theta have made significant improvements to the Heritage line and are even better now. Practical Armaments were the NZ distributor with a few om TM from time to time. I have the Hunter model but had a tac turret put on the E (making it a Varmint).

----------


## Proudkiwi

Yeah, if the light tac was 3-18 it would literally be the perfect scope.

I miss my one even though it was only a 3-15..................  :Sad:

----------


## camo wsm

> Yeah, if the light tac was 3-18 it would literally be the perfect scope.
> 
> I miss my one even though it was only a 3-15..................


Sorry mate I love it you will have to wait for your new toys  :Thumbsup:

----------

